

Influence a cool fitness app - durga
http://12labs.com/freemovieticket.html

======
raj_ismd
I assume it provides calories burnt is there way it can predict how soon user
will loose the extra fat given the exercise schedule ? is there a way to
create list of user's Facebook friend who are using this App and provide how
they are performing ?

------
manishi
Sounds promising! Is the app going to be available for other platforms such as
Android, BB and Samsung's Bada ? If yes, then how soon ?

------
vikrantyagnick
How does this compare with the a number of fitness apps in the app store?

~~~
durga
FitFrnd is designed to be an easy, non-intimidating fitness app for casual
exercisers. It helps you set a small goal and work towards it, and uses the
power of social encouragement to help you stay motivated.

------
KuberMaheshwari
Can I barter the movie ticket with a specific fitness tip?

~~~
durga
Absolutely. We are learning interesting tips and tricks as we talk to people.

Try this: take a 20 min walk around the office block after lunch and use a GPS
tracker (eg FitFrnd) to see how far you went. Try it for a week and see if it
doesn't make you feel better afterwards.

